# 4th of July



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

So, somehow I have been elected to make all the plans and arrangements for our 1st annual friends and family camping trip over the 4th of July. I have camped in many different places around the state and have suggested that with gas prices and what not we stay within 2 hours each way. We really wanted to head up the BCC but they wont allow our kid I mean dog up there. So, wise gents of the forum, where would you recommend that I take 2-3 families that is close enough to avoid a huge gas bill but still far enough away to be a get away. And the kicker and the reason why I am posting it in this forum, I don't have the boat yet but I really need a killer spot where the wife can MAYBE get into some fishes. 

Thanks in advance. 

P.S. Only 16 more posts to go!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha ha nice! Where do you live so we can tell what is two hours away?


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you trying to stalk me?!

My bad! I'm sorry, I'm nestled here in the SL valley in Murray.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm thinking Deer Creek, I think they are still catching from the shore. Or Silver Flat Lake if you have vehicles and people comfortable with the long steep dirt road. Either place, or any place, within 2 hrs of SLC will be PACKED on the 4th though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Rockport has some pretty decent campgrounds...and, of course, shore fishing or boat fishing isn't too bad. 
Friday nights are kinda weird sometime's though....one campground will have big pallet fire's and loud 'drum' music, and people dancing like this.... /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ 

All in all, it's not a place to camp !!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

East canyon might be a good option they have rv camping w/hookups, a state park campground, and yurts you can rent. I have also been reading reports of good fishing there as well. But you are likely to run into crowds with that short of a drive out of SLC.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there a number that I need to call to ensure reservations or should I just show up and see how it goes? Is there any good camping up at Strawberry? 

Sorry if the questions seem lame but I am sure you guys will have the answers.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have never been but a good option may be smith and morehouse. I know they have a cap on their camping so it cant be TOO busy. It is beautiful. I'm sure there are willing fish and I bet its about 1.5 from your house. Give em a call and see if they are open.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

how about causy res., or smithmorehouse.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is a link to the Utah State Parks....

http://stateparks.utah.gov/

I don't believe you'll find a State Park at Strawberry, not sure about Smith & Moorehouse...I would be calling ASAP !!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

strawberry has lots of campgrounds.... it also has lots of "non-campsites" free of charge....that can fit big groups only thing is you have to take a short drive to the bathrooms.....but very worth it for the shade in the trees....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Mirror or Trial Lakes above Kamas are nice.
One thing to remember is that all camping grounds will be very busy on the holiday weekend.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going to say Smith and Morehouse also, but I bet the sites are all reserved.   
There are lots of areas up by the Berry to camp, but I would venture a guess at it being super busy up there.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

You could go to payson lakes and camp!
Just lots of peoples....


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Everywhere is full just in case anyone was wondering. There are only walk ins available and I don't know how much I want to leave my weekend hanging in the balance but I guess thats what happens when you get things tossed on you last minute!

Best of luck to anyone else out there trying to camp over the 4th!


----------

